# eating deer out of plumbrook



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a hunt there this Saturday and I'm hearing a lot about the radiation there. I was wondering if the deer are safe to eat? Tried looking it up online, called, and emailed plumbrook about it but can't get an answer.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

where is plumbrook?? if it is down south by the piketon plant....no I wouldn't eat any myself from around there....just saying, I know guys that worked in there that are glowing


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I can be your test dummy. Give me the hunt and I will let you know. In all seriousness you will be fine 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Actually there has been a lot of controversy over this. But as a radiation safety guy I can tell you that you should be fine.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is new to me. Never heard about this before. I will be hunting NASA Plumbrook on Jan 5th and this never crossed my mind. Why do you think there is radiation there? Is there something going on there we don't know about? Let me know how your hunt goes and saved at least on big buck for my trip.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

There was a radition leak there in 2005 that ended up in a stream. Very low amounts, but I also have a little girl at home and do not want to feed her radioactive deer if there is a chance. I will ask in the meeting before the hunt. Good luck there and i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I ate 2 deer out of there and I think I'm still normal. Others may disagree. 

They use to have nuclear reactors there back in the day. I believe they were trying experiments with nuclear propulsion for spacecraft. That's why there is such a buffer zone around it. Now I think the facility is mostly used for the vacuum chamber, which I believe is the largest in the world. Put spacecraft in and pump air out. Simulates space. I also thought they removed the reactors and cleaned up everything.

I seen some big deer there when we hunted it. None with 5 legs or 3 eyes like the fish from the Simpsons.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Carpman said:


> Actually there has been a lot of controversy over this. But as a radiation safety guy I can tell you that you should be fine.


...yep... you "should " be fine..id rest my head on that for sure!


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would try to find out what was leaked first. More than likely what radioactive material that was leaked has been diluted and by now blown out to the lake. So your exposure if any would be minimal. Any sort of radioactive leak or event is monitored pretty closely so I doubt if it is a serious concern. I work with radiation everyday and so far I don't have an extra eye or anything. lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You will be fine. If you eat Erie walleye and are worried about eating a deer, you are barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I also work with radiation on a daily basis, I can't see them letting anyone near that place if there even a slight chance of exposure. Being thru direct contact or indirect contact. If it was me, I'd take my handheld Geiger counter with me in my vehicle, get there in the morning before the hunt and scan the parking lot. If I'd find anything above normal background radiation, I'd be outta there


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't worry about it. Just go and enjoy the Hunt. Good Luck!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I was born and raised on Ransom Rd. which dead ends into NASA on the north. There is nothing wrong with the deer, the people, the water, the bugs, or the woman . The reactor was recently decomissioned, and that end of the facility is not open for the hunts. I can tell you if anything, you'll have an increased in larger bucks because of the radiation. It's a cool place/piece of history and the hunt is a blast.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Anywhere you can find sector maps or see which ones are where? Going there in a few weeks. 
Thanks


----------

